# Any must-owns by Myaskovsky??



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

As I write these lines I'm listening for the very first time to Myaskovsky's Cello Concerto as performed by Rostropovich with Sir Malcolm Sargent conducting the Philarmonia Orchestra. I'm enjoying it very very much. I vaguely remember having listened and loved one of his symphonies last year, but I can't remember which one.

Are there any recordings from this composer that you consider fundamental in any good classical music collection??

Thanks


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Svetlanov box of the complete symphonies & some orchestral works can be had quite cheaply at times; currently ~30 € at Presto Classical for 16 CD.

Also: Cello Sonatas 1+2, with Rudin on Arte Nova. Includes yet another version of the cello concerto.

Other major work cycles are the piano sonatas and the string quartets, of course.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony 6 (with choir) is an absolute must.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that early on he was among the group of composers later castigated as radicals by the government. Don't know what is available from that time.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There's a Naxos disc having the violin concertos of Myaskovsky and Weinberg that I consider essential.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Myaskovsky seems a bit conservative to us today, and he became especially so in his later years. Nonetheless he was attacked in 1947 for formalism under the Zhdanov decree. He was then 68 years old. Unlike the others (mainly Shostakovich, Khachaturian and Prokofiev), he refused even to attend the meetings or make apologies. His career was finished, and he died three years later.

As for his music, somehow it very seldom holds my interest while listening. YMMV!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Myaskovsky could stand more recorded representation. What's out there is generally performed and recorded well, so you shouldn't be apprehensive about buying anything. All the symphonies are not necessary. I've found them to be an uneven lot. He loved writing symphonies, but IMO he wrote too many. I have Nos. 5, 6, 9, 15, 24, 25, 27.

String Quartets with Taneyev Qt. don't have much competition. I like Repin for the Violin Concerto. Rodin, Rodin & Pisarev for the Cello Concerto, Cello Sonatas, respectively.

Alto recently reissued a complete box set of the Piano Sonatas w. McLachlan. That should be purchased before the licensing for such ends. Presto Classical has them. May be cheaper elsewhere. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

These are the pieces I like best from what I have heard, but there's a lot I haven't heard yet and am slowly exploring.

Cello Concerto
Cello Sonata
Symphonies 6, 17, 21, 25
String Quartet 13


----------

